# What is Mobilism.org and why are epub files available for download?



## MT Berlyn

I found the ePub file of my book listed on a site called Mobilism.org: http://forum.mobilism.org/portal.php?mode=articles&block=aapp

My book is listed here: http://forum.mobilism.org/viewtopic.php?f=1293&t=512941&sid=3d19824d1a835ff773fb4ec7e43f47a5 and apparently available for download as an ePub file??

Does anybody know anything about what this site is?


----------



## Lissie

looks like an illegal download site 
try following the take down rules here http://forum.mobilism.org/ppcw.php?mode=policies&type=copyright


----------



## MT Berlyn

Lissie said:


> looks like an illegal download site
> try following the take down rules here http://forum.mobilism.org/ppcw.php?mode=policies&type=copyright


Thanks Lissie. I think there are a lot of books listed and members here might want to check if their work is on the site.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

I found mine. I'm tempted to make an account and ask if she liked it. I copyright under Creative Commons, so I'm not overly concerned as long as no one's selling it.


----------



## MT Berlyn

SendMyWay http://www.sendmyway.com/ is another site where copyrighted material can be downloaded. I did go to the Contact Us and requested the book file listing be taken down. I was so stunned by the Mobilism.org listing that it did not occur to me to look for the contact page and just came here for guidance.


----------



## MT Berlyn

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I found mine. I'm tempted to make an account and ask if she liked it. I copyright under Creative Commons, so I'm not overly concerned as long as no one's selling it.


It would be interesting to have asked that of the person offering the file.

My concern would be that the books will be downloaded by those whose intent it_ is_ to sell them.


----------



## Leanne King

Mobilism has been around ages. People post new releases daily, including magazines. There's also a request board where members ask for a book, someone posts it, and they get paid in virtual currency for doing so.

As the site is a forum and doesn't actually host any of the downloads itself (they just link to places like mediafire), I doubt a takedown notice aimed directly at Mobilism would have any effect.


----------



## MT Berlyn

If Mobilism supports downloading free epub files via its forum members, then I view it as just being wrong.  If the books were linked to Amazon, B & N, etc., that would obviously be ok because that is where the author placed the book for the intended reader.  

On the other hand, there is always risk in having one's work online, so I really shouldn't b-i-zitch about it when something like this happens.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Harry, exactly. Mobilism will do a grand total of nothing about it, so it's not worth getting worked up about. I'm semi-flattered someone asked for my book, though the whole thing is available in installments on the web for free...


----------



## msfowle

Just found one of my books on Mobilism today - I figured there would be a thread here about it.

The link to download my book actually took me to RapidGator.net - who pays per download to the uploader. Essentially, it's no different from them re-uploading the ebook and selling it on Amazon or Smashwords. It's stealing, plain and simple.


----------



## Guest

Quote: 
_"I'm not overly concerned as long as no one's selling it."_

I'd be concerned that no one is selling it because it can be obtained free.

Quote:
_"It's stealing, plain and simple."_

Right on.


----------



## DidIWriteThat

msfowle said:


> The link to download my book actually took me to RapidGator.net - who pays per download to the uploader. Essentially, it's no different from them re-uploading the ebook and selling it on Amazon or Smashwords. It's stealing, plain and simple.


They claim you can remove it from RapidGator.net by following the instructions here: http://rapidgator.net/article/intellectPolicy Hope that helps.


----------



## 69959

I used to have a free prequel to my series on Smashwords. Shortly after uploading it there, I found it posted on sites like that all over the place (thanks to google alerts). I didn't get too bent out of shape about it since I was giving the prequel away anyway. But it does make me nervous about uploading anything else to Smashwords again.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

Please don't drag Smashwords into discussions about pirating. They do many things worthy of a snark, but aiding and abetting piracy isn't one of them.


----------



## msfowle

DidIWriteThat said:


> They claim you can remove it from RapidGator.net by following the instructions here: http://rapidgator.net/article/intellectPolicy Hope that helps.


I contacted them yesterday and they replied this morning. They want a laundry list of personal information that I'm not comfortable handing over to them. Who is to say they won't sell that too? I do have a lawyer waiting in the wings, ready to pounce. I'm hoping to not get involved in a some huge legal headache, especially with a family to support. I'm still debating how to far to take this.

As much as I love standing up for myself, I have to choose my battles. I kind of think Amazon would want a say in all of this - if people are downloading content from their site to resell elsewhere, aren't they essentially stealing from them as well? They can actually afford to go after these pirating sites, while most of us can't.


----------



## Anne Frasier

my book went live today and a few hours later it was on mobilism.org. this is so discouraging, and it seems so pointless to fight it.

http://forum.mobilism.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=620402&sid=687c94a67ce46fa70ac61715b51d76be

edit: And damn. I just remembered what today is.


----------

